# Car Rocker



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

This was the last rocker that I made, there may be one more but that is in the planning stage at the moment.

Anyway this one I made for someone else and they chose the colours. I may have started this a bit on the foolish side as I did not have any plans but I did take some photo's of a car which was a convertible. So it is loosely based on a MG midget car.
This time made from plywood and the recipients where very happy with the results.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is some premium workmanship...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang, thats nice,Derek. You sure do nice work. Like Stick says, Premium workmanship. I don't think I would have the patience to pay that much attention to detail. And your finishing talents are superb.

Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that is some premium workmanship...


You got that right!!

HJ


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what they said.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

*"...the recipients where very happy with the results."* I would think so.

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The next rocker as I said in the first post is under development in other words on the drawing board here is the basic tractor still need to work out a few things before I attempt to make it


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You've got some real skills there . That looks awesome


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm definitely with Vince...WOW! :smile:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Any pics of the build in progress ? Would be interesting to see how you pulled it off .


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

"Can I see your license and registration?"


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Some rascals are going to love that - very nice, Derek. I'm looking forward to the tractor.


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all this was a little bit of a challenge.



TheCableGuy said:


> Any pics of the build in progress ? Would be interesting to see how you pulled it off .


Have a look at this


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Derek,

You caught the feel of the MG Midget because that is what I saw when looking at the pictures before reading the post. 

Looks like many hours spent to get this great project finished. Love the paint job and all the attention to detail.

I look forward to seeing the tractor rocker when finished.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent. However, now you have no excuses when the little one asks for the keys to the bigger car.


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*I like it*

Nice one, Derek.
Pink would not be my choice of colour, either, but my two little girls would have gone bananas over this.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Excellent video Derek . Very impressed with all the work that went into this build . 
I suspected the car has multiple layers sandwiched together to get those nice curves , but wasn't sure as that's a lot of work .
Love the way the wheels turned out to . I can't see anyone appreciating this enough , as they would have no idea the work and skill involved to build this


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice job. Any kid would be happy to have that to play with.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Derek,
> 
> You caught the feel of the MG Midget because that is what I saw when looking at the pictures before reading the post.
> 
> ...


Agree with all about his opinions, but Im still very impressed with the pain job= excellent ! :smile:


----------



## chuckycheese (May 4, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > that is some premium workmanship...
> ...


I have to agree. Look at the finish just shine. That must have taken a lot of patience and time.


----------

